# Hedgehog not running on wheel



## Lilo’s Mom (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi guys! This is one thing that in all my googling I have not been able to answer. I have had my hedgehog about 2 months now, and she warmed up to me very quickly and got used to her home within a week. However, this past week I realized that I don’t think she has been running on her wheel. I always had to wipe it off every morning, and it is still completely clean from when I cleaned it 5 days ago. Her cage is at a toasty 76 degrees. I have the Carolina storm bucket wheel, so I wouldn’t think it would be a problem with that. She is still eating and active whenever I pick her up, so I wouldn’t think it has anything to do with hibernation. Any other ideas? She has put on weight this last week since she hasn’t been running, so I kinda want to figure this out sooner rather than later!


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Can we get some more information ? What type of food,her age,is she pooping somewhere else in her pen,is the wheel tilted back some,what kind of light schedule,active at night,completely dark at nite?


----------



## Lilo (Nov 16, 2018)

Food is just an Ian’s blend right now. I have better food being shipped now to mix in. She is 4 months old, but if she was going to always be tired I feel like that would have started from the time I brought her home? She would always run on her wheel up until about a week ago. She is on a consistent 12 hour light/dark schedule with the help of a timer. I don’t believe the wheel is tilted, it doesn’t seem to tilt forward or back for me. It never has


----------



## Lilo (Nov 16, 2018)

During the times that I am awake she sounds active at night, but I can’t be sure after about 11-12. It is completely dark after about 10, she is in the living room with a tv but that doesn’t get turned on for much of her night at all. And I typically hear her moving around even with the tv on


----------



## hedgehogyoshi (Nov 16, 2018)

I am having the exact same problem!! My hedgehog used to run on her wheel every night, but lately she hasn’t and she has went from 183 grams to 212 in a week! She is also being less social and eating a lot. Her cage is at 79 degrees, so it is nice and warm. I can’t think of any changes that would cause this


----------



## TheoAndSpud (Nov 16, 2018)

Are her nails trimmed? Sometimes if they are long it hurts them to run. I also found that my hedgie gets scared of noises on the wheel when it moves?

I also found my hedgie goes through different moods. Sometimes lots of running and sometimes a more quiet periods.

It’s good if she’s still pooping somewhere.


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

The pvc legs on the wheel should not be glued. You should be able to change the tilt of the wheel by holding the legs down and pushing the upright back some.Some hedgies are picky about the tilt of their wheel and will change what tilt they like.Toenail length could be an issue turs always needs her rear ones trimmed and does slow down on wheeling if I let them get long.


----------

